# System32 folder opens up on startup & DRVSTORE folder is in blue color;Window7 64bit



## Aniruddh4

*System32 folder opens up on startup & DRVSTORE folder is in blue color;Window7 64bit*

hello

please any1 can solve my problem:

System32 folder opens up on startup & DRVSTORE folder is in blue color; My OS is Window7 64bit professional and Dell Inspiron Laptop.
I searched if any1 had the same problem earlier, i found 1 to which the solution was to download Deckard's System Scanner, bt the link to download is nt available now...

What should i do?


----------



## koala

*Re: System32 folder opens up on startup & DRVSTORE folder is in blue color;Window7 64*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Click the Start button at the bottom left of the screen, type *msconfig* in the search box and hit Enter.

When the System Configuration window opens, click the Startup tab, remove the checkmark from any blank entries, click OK and reboot. When Windows has finished loading, confirm the changes in the popup window and reboot again.

If this doesn't fix the problem, post back with the full list of entries under the msconfig startup tab, indicating which ones have a checkmark next to them. Post a screenshot if that's easier.


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: System32 folder opens up on startup & DRVSTORE folder is in blue color;Window7 64*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Deckard's System Scanner is not used anymore.

BG


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: System32 folder opens up on startup & DRVSTORE folder is in blue color;Window7 64*

Just to add...DRVSTORE should be blue. That's Windows telling you it contains compressed files.

This link is for XP, but it still holds true on Win7.

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...ows_viewoptions_compressedcolor.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## Aniruddh4

*Re: System32 folder opens up on startup & DRVSTORE folder is in blue color;Window7 64*

hey koala thank you for the advice it has stopped popping up on start up!!! 

I unchecked the 'cft_mon' & 'ctf_mon' entries whose commands were 'C:\RECYCLER\cft_mon.exe' and 'C:\RECYCLER\ctf_mon.exe' respectively. Are these any viruses? If yes, what should I do? I have Quick Heal Total Security latest registered antivirus which is up to date and i hav scanned the C:\RECYCLER with tht bt no threat detected..

Also, after rebooting 1st time upon unchecking those startup items, it didn't ask for any confirmation of changes...would that be a problem? And now if i look in startup tab of msconfig, i do find the entries corresponding to ctf_mon and cft_mon unchecked.. So, tht is not a problem anymore.. but are those viruses?


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: System32 folder opens up on startup & DRVSTORE folder is in blue color;Window7 64*

It looks like the machine is infected

ThreatExpert Report

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

